# Any place to repair Nakamichi CD400 car head unit?



## thefanboy (Aug 18, 2020)

Hi,

Can anyone recommend a place that repairs Nakamichi car cd players? I have a CD400 that probably needs a new laser pickup. The latest thread on this subject here was from 12 years ago, so I figure things might have changed.

Happy to consider individual forum members instead of an official repair shop.

I'm in the US, so US located would be easiest.

Many thanks.


----------

